# Grizzly BBK, Cam and Pipe



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wife wants a New BB motor, Cam and pipe on Her 660. What Are you Guys Running?? Which Cam Works Best? Thinking about a Mudbuster, But is there a better one? Thinking about 11:1 BB, But What Pipe is Working the Best?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'd get in touch with some of our engine rebuilding sponsers, they should have a real good idea what to do with it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Bro use to have an HMF slip-on for his 660. Seemed to add maybe 2HP to it. Have heard that slip-ons are the way to go for single cylinder bikes...Was told that full headers addd HP, but not much for the price of them. maybe someone can chime in on this opinion.

Looney tuned dual exhaust are like $600 or the dual ron woods exhaust also $600, I beleive:bigeyes: The Lonney Tunes sound meaner then my big gun:flames:


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't have much time on my Grizz yet from the rebuild.. But I can tell you, that it has really woke the grizz up a ton. I have barely an hour on it, I have been dealing with electrical gremlins for the past few weeks. But motor, that thing is sooo throttle snappy compared to stock. I did however go with the 11.1 wiseco piston, so the extra comp may help.. Good luck!!!


----------

